# CLOMID CHICKS "THE OLDIES" PART 6



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

happy chatting  


xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

was scared then when i tried to post and it wouldnt let me 

thanks Suzie xxx

Switching off now ladies, have a lovely weekend.

Love you all 

Just think this time in 2 weeks I'll be meeting some of you


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

and I will be flying off to NEW YORK  

Would love to meet you guys thou .....  reminds me of a story my mum told me recently....when I was 5 we went to Disney World on Hols and a couple of weeks earlier my teacher caught me crying in playground and asked me what was wrong...I said 'I want to go to Weston Super Mare with the Brownies but mum won't let me cos I have to go to Florida!!!!'

Bye Flower -


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower!!

  at that story Sarah .....Weston Super Mare....Florida .....  difficult choice!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh...in fact why are we going to NY when we have Weston down the road?

Logging off in a bit.....just been thinking about our debate about the clocks going back (a while ago I know)(don't forget) its gonna be darker in the evenings cos if I leave at 4.30pm next week its really 5.30pm by the old time isn't it   so it will be lighter in the mornings....at 6.30am it will 7.30am by the old time.  Does that make sense?

Anyway I am off now in a bit!!!!! BYEEEEEEEEXXXXX Have a good one!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower and Sarah....have a lovely weekend


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Au revoir chick  ........think of me as you sup your vino tonight - any kebabs aswell?!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right I'm logging off too....have a lovely weekend hun


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you too chick - and I hope dh isn't in the dog house tonight!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

hello, just got back from my meeting - think I may have missed you all.

I don't like it when there is a new page - its hard to catch up on all the gossip.

Anyway, hope you all have a great weekend.

Jane xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola missus

I'm still here - for a bit - hope the meeting wasn't too bad. Am liking your piccie btw!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

It was OK and managed to get home before 5 which was great.

The piccie is from a couple of years ago, as this was taken when she was first borm and she'll be two in Dec.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

aw bless - hope you've got a nice weekend ahead of you.

I'm offski in a bit - got some bits and bobs to sort first........so have a good one if I don't get back on before you go for the night!  


S
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Ok chick, have a good weekend.  

Not got much planned, reflexology in the morning then a curry tomorrow night - cant wait not had a curry for over a month and I have withdrawal symptoms now!

Jane x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

evening ladies 

just to let you know the clomid girls thread is now under the new name of AUTUMN CLOMID GIRLS  

please feel free to post where you wish to 

i have drawn a line under recent events and am hoping that is the last of it all 

I learnt a long time ago you can never please everyone as we are all different and thats life !

love to you all and hope you had fab weekends

love and 

suzie xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Morning chicks

Hope everyone had a top weekend!!  

Oh what joy to be back at work at this unearthly hour!!

'speak' laters 

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
I've had some bad news over the weekend so am not really in a talkative mood. I can't put it on here whats happened as its in the news and rather delicate, will tell you on email in a bit.
hope you are all ok xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....oh hun, I'm sorry you've had bad news....big hugs   ...you know we're here for you  

B3ndy...crikey Mrs, you're early today! Good weekend?

Well, as you can tell I'm in work which means I didn't win Euro Millions! Damn and blast  

Had all my hair lopped off on Sat, its now just above shoulder level bobbed and a little darker. I love it! Going to go a bit shorter next time  

DBB here, not sure if she's going out today. Will pop back when I can.

K
xxx

PS. Suzie...thanks for the PM hun, and thanks for the new thread


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

just got your IM Flower

sending you lots of   and  


S
xxx

(Kerry - do we get to see a photo of your new barnet?)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I will try and take one later and post it.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

flower hun hope you are ok?



 to all 

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Girls

 Flower   Have PM'd you

Janie, Binty, Kerry, B3ndy HELLO!!!!!  When is Sal back?

I am gonna PM you all as I am not feeling like I should be on this thread anymore as I am no longer on clomid.  

Sarah


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sarahstewart said:


> I am gonna PM you all as I am not feeling like I should be on this thread anymore as I am no longer on clomid.
> 
> Sarah


DON'T YOU DARE! YOU ARE WELCOME ON THIS THREAD/BOARD ANY TIME !!!!  don't want to hear talk like that again! and the same goes for the rest of you! ok?

x
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah honey I'm not on Clomid either, and I wasn't for 4 months from April to July, but I couldn't leave you all. Don't leave please, you'll get into trouble lady trust me  

Sal is back tomorrow I think.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

KerryB said:


> Don't leave please, you'll get into trouble lady trust me


the lady talks sense


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sorry didn't mean to sound a drama queen BUT maybe I should be on the inbetweenies or something  

If you insist I will hang around


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Flower -  am so sorry that you have had some bad news - I hope you are ok  

Kerry - the new hair do sounds great, you'll have to post a piccie so we can see it

Sarah - I'm not on Clomid either anymore, but I dont know how I'd cope without you girls!

B3ndy - you were an early bird today

Suzie - Hi!!!  Hope you are ok.

Been sick all weekend again on the stupid Met.  Got a doctors apt at 10.15 and I'm going to see if I can get some of that slow release Met as I cant cope anymore being sick all the time.

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah - I'm off clomid now too hunny and I aint going anywhere, you have to stay xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie...sorry you've been ill hun, what a nightmare. I've felt ify this weekend too but it could be the Xenical for me, horrid stuff!

Sarah...good, that sorts that!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi ya Suzie - thanks for sorting everything at the weekend! Feeling much   now. 

As for Sarah and your 'no posting' message - well young lady - I haven't been on the   pills since March ....but you girls aren't going to get rid of me that easily  .........so nuff said Mrs S.......though I do feel a fraud posting on the clomid 2ww...so am just going to keep bugging you girls with my dates and test days!!  

Kerry - dying to see the pic! did your dh go to the dogs in the end?

Janie - sorry to hear the met is still being a pain - remember to ask for 'sustained release' met and here's hoping that does the trick.

Flower - we're here hon!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy..yes he went to the dogs - not literally! He only won once, and that was the dog that I picked for him   He came in quite tipsy at 1am and proceeded to play his new ringtone....MC Hammer Can't touch this...not just a sample, the whole song! Then he collapsed into bed and started snoring whilst I was wide awake with that [email protected]@dy song in my head!   

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

....how funny - he wasn't telling you 'not to touch' sommit was he??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

The state he was in he'd have been lucky to stay awake long enough!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sounds like my dh on New Years Eve....or any 'rugby' reunions he goes to!   
(btw - your email inbox at work is full hon i'm getting stuff bounced back)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats weird, I've been getting Flower's and work emails! Will check it!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

at Kerry's DH

Right girls, for those of you taking the evil Met, I have just been to see my GP and told him that I cannot cope any longer and one of my friends (B3ndy) told me about a sustained release metformin which is supposed to get rid of all the s/e.

He has just prescribed it for me - its called Glucophage SR Prolonged Release.  i have to start off slow again - 1 tablet after evening meal and then build up gradually.  He reckons that the s/e should be very minimal as you don't get one big hit as you do with regular Met and its a very slow process with this new stuff and it happens over a longer period so you body can cope better.  I'm starting them tonight so I'll let you know how it goes.

BTW - have any of you had any advice about whether its safe to take Met if you get pregnant?  My GP was a a bit worried about it and thinks I should speak to the gynae.

Huge thanks to B3ndy for telling me about this new drug xxx

Jane xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Janie  sorry you have been poorly  

Flower - how are you feeling on another planet I suspect  

Kerry / B3ndy - now have 'can't touch this' in my head and the vision of those baggy trousers   y'day me and Dh woke at 6am BUT as clocks went back it was actually 5am   so we watched 'crap songs on MTV or something and that vid was on!!!

I am [email protected]@dy starving today  

Janie - my cons (whose doing my lap spoke to me about it as my fertility cons might put me on it and he said he advises it to be taken until 12 weeks pregnant)


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for that Sarah - my GP is a bit old school and I don't think he's that up to date with fertility treatments so he really wasn't sure about this and said I had to see the consultant, but I cant get an apt until next week, so thanks hun


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Janie - good to hear your GP is listening to you !! fingers crossed this does the trick hon!! as for whether or not to take it when preggers the consultant that initially prescribed it to me told me if i ever got a bfp to take it for first 12 weeks, but then my second private consultant said to stop as soon as got one - i think there are two schools of thought on this.

SArah -    at the cheesy MTV tunes! I looovvvvvvvve em!

kerry - email seems to be sorted now chick


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Janie - oops yeh best to see what your cons says


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie...my GP has said I can continue Met when I get pg, she did until she was 12 weeks PG to help prevent MC and any other complications.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Girls xxxx

My GP is really nice but I dont think he's very up to date with IF problems and treatments - I even had to explain how the IUI works    he just scared me a bit about the met and said I should stop as soon as I have the IUI, but the cons hasn't mentioned this.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'd ask the Cons about it, they'll know more I would think.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Janie, sorry Met has been giving you probs. I asked about the slow release at the GP's last week but he didnt have a clue! Said I should speak to my consultant.  I've not attempted to try it again yet but might do once things get back to normal

sarah, yeah, I feel like I'm in a dream 

I've come out to work and forgot my WW bar and fruit etc, my yogurt was disgusting so only had tin of WW soup.  I'll be home for about 4.45 anyway as I've got some bloke coming to replace the electricity metre so gonna leave about 3.30, i just dont want to be here.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thinking of you and your friend  don't know what to say or do thou


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I know you're there all of you thats all I need 
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We are hun


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I'm not around much at the mo but studying is getting really hard.

Flower.. so sorry hun I've PM'd you  
Janie.. I'd def check with your cons 
Kerry.. how are you?
Sarah.. DON'T YOU GO ANYWHERE otherwise I'll have to go too as not been on   pills since February.
B3ndy.. what time do you finish today?

Well had a really crap weekend started being sick on Friday lunchtime and not been able to keep anything down since - phoned dr's the am can only get appt for tomorrow @ 10.  Think I might have picked up a tummy bug or something.

Well best get back to do some more work.

Hope to chat later.

Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Binty - am finishing now - hoorah!! 

Flower - keep yer pecker up chick!!    is there any chance of leaving work a bit earlier today - your boss would understand wouldn't he?!! can't begin to think what you're going through hon - take care!!

I'm offski for now girls

be back 'laters' when get home and before I go for my weekly pin pricking sesh!!

TTFN

S
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Binty sorry you feel pants 

B3ndy, i'm leaving about 3.30 so not long now


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Binty sorry you have been feeling rough  

Bye B3ndy  

Flower, not long now and then you can get out of there


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...there is a stomach bug going round, people at work have had it. I hope you feel better soon, keep hydrated. Don't study too hard hun, you need a break now and then...  

Janie...maybe thats what made you sick last week hun, this bug.

Flower...not long to go hun.

B3ndy...laters lady  

Its quiet without Sal!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

poor Binty  

Kerry - Have you had any emails from me?  I keep getting error messages undelivered mail from  you


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've had reply receipts telling me you've opened my mail, nothing through for a while but I have from others - its


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm going soon girls, will speak to you tomorrow xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Flower 

Kerry - I haven't sent anything since this morning....  crazy isn't it?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Very weird...our whole system is screwed up!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bye Flower xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Girls I am logging off in a bit....off to stock up on cat food for my house sitter (my neice!) whilst we are away.

[email protected]@dy grey cat turned up last night and attacked Bowie & Milton....Freddie doesn't really go out at night (he was asleep in the laundry basket)  Poor Bowie spent the rest of the night under the bed and Milton lay facing the cat flap to make sure the grey cat didn't get back in  

Have a nice evening ladies


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

hun, have a nice night too


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Don't know what happened this afternoon, I couldn't get on here for some reason so didn't get to say bye to you lot.

Just spent the entire evening cooking, the curry was a huge success but the pumpkin soup is a bit of a culinary disaster, I don't really know whats gone wrong but it tastes really weird    I thought it was just me but DH has just had a taste and he said.....eeeewww, thats terrible, it tastes minging!!  , ah well you've got to laugh I guess.

I am going to take it to work tomorrow and force everyone to try a bit  

I better get in the shower - I seem to be covered in pumpkin soup, I filled the liquidizer up too much!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Oooh sounds fun!! even if it didn't taste as you expected!

I have no excuse for not coming back on this afternoon chicks - I came home and fell asleep before my pin pricking sesh - so apols!

C's ya all tomorrow  

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies - gosh its halloween...isn't it Kelly's b'day today  

Janie - sorry your soup was minging   but hope you had great fun cooking it!!!!

B3ndy - You are a lazy poo aren't you?  How was acupuncture?

Flower -  how are you today?

Kerry - Did you have a nice evening? Is DBB around today?

Binty - Hiya Hun, how are you feeling still sicky?  

Is Sal back tomorrow - I do miss her   hope she has had a lovely break


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Happy Halloween girls

                

Kerry, thanks for your text sweetie 

Can everyone see who has posted messages or has it wiped off with the halloween theme? xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Meant to say that we were both too exhausted for BMS last night, I think this last month is turning into a bit of a no-goer with everything else going on.  Did it Sunday morning so will try again tonight but going to see our friends so can't see us being in the mood after 
xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

I am back and god I am knackered!!! Also I am full of the flu so look like I am in trianing as Rudolphs stand in!!

I am going to try and catch up on the boards and also with my 102 emails

Happy Halloween chicks

Sal xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sal
Just going to pm you 

Welcome back, missed you  

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning!

Happy   everyone! It was on the radio this morning that the M6 is the most haunted motorway in England! People have seen a roman Soldier, a truck going the wrong way and lots of other weird things! Now there's an interesting fact for you!

Woke up with sore (.)(.) today so I guess the   will be here in the next week. 

Hope we're all OK today. DBB is here so will pop on when I can.

Love y'all
xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I need to get some work done too, will pop in and out xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

the M6 was a very scary place yesterday I was hurtling up it at 95 miles an hour!!

Janie  I made pumpkin soup last year and even the dog wouldnt touch it it was disgusting!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I hate Pumpkin anything, sorry! When I was in Oz they put it in a lot of things and I really didn't like it!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Its OK I don't mind it!!!!  Might have pumpkin pie in the US.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

my niece had pumpkin in her heinz baby food when she came over here. My dd wouldnt touch the stuff


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...are you in the US for Thanksgiving? That would be nice.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

is she going to the us? I dont think she has mentioned that


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh we are in Miami for thanksgiving.....they have a thanksgiving parade so that should be good!

Sal - must have forgotten to mention it....am going to NY AND MIAMI   

when do you go to Egypt?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi ya chicks

just a quickie from me as I'm leaving for work in 5 mins

Sal - good to hear you're back safe and well chick (bummer about the cold though! )

Flower - was thinking of you last night...hope things are ok tonight when you visit your friend. Keep yer pecker up chuck!

Sarah, Kerry, Binty ....







chicks.

I'm on a late shift today  (and didn't even manage the lie in - see diary for explanation on that front! ) ..but this shift means hourly deadlines for me...will be up to eyes no doubt...so I'll pop in as and when my loves!

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we go to egypt on 30 th novermeber. 29  days and counting 21 working days to go yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

B3ndy  Take it easy chick


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ola B3ndy - will check out your diary, it never fails to entertain me!  

Sarah - your hols will be amazing!  good timing being there for thanksgiving!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, what we doing about the TC - can we not book est est est?  I didnt seem to think so or Kerry?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya B3ndy - just read your diary.....you are a mentalist !!!! 2 am!!!!  

Sal - that will fly by in no time at all. 

Kerry - when is your b'day?  

Flower - I think the girls said you just have to turn up


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

no you cant book but they promised that we wouldnt wait longer than 30 mins for a table and we could have a drink at the bar first. If thats ok


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds perfect to me Sal 

I think Kerry's bday is 18th Nov as its the day after my dh? is that right?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep thats right! I'll be 31 on the 18th -


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god don't, i cant believe i'm nearly 32, although I'm convinced I'm 33 this year


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

my dh keep ssayng he is 36 and he is 38!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

again somebody asked me in the pub last week how old i am at my birthday and i said 33!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Must be the clomid making you   ! You don't look a day over 21!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you only as old as you feel. So that would make me about 900 today then!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I only feel 18!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good keep that thought. I feel terrible and my nose is so sore and red I look terrible


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I must be 100 then ! 

thanks Kerry


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am off now chicks. Better get some food shopping done or we will all be loosing weight

Flower  I will be thinking of you tonight. Keep your pecker up chick


Sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks hun 

B3ndy, just read your diary, you make me     I can't believe the pallarva you had with your neighbours alarm!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Sal  

Flower - its funny isn't it   it could only happen to B3ndy!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Sal  

B3ndy your diary is so funny!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola chicks

just got five mins to scratch my  ....is this Halloween fest sending anyone else's eyes   ....it must be my lack of sleep today!!  ........like you say sarah - it could only happen to me....i'm planning a VERy early night tonight!!

Sal - think i've missed you already hon - get yourself tucked up with a lempsip tonight chick and get rid of those bugs.

Flower - how you feeling hon?

Sarah - any more grey cat episodes?   

Kerry - ......I'm 35 in Feb - how    is that??.....I still feel like an eighteen year old sometimes though I wish more so that I could still be sleeping with an eighteen year old


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i wish i could sleep LIKE an 18 year old, those were the days i spent in bed all day on a saturday before getting ready to go out again!!!

yeah its killing my eyes, it should only be for today I guess.  I'm ok thanks. just getting on with things like we do x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya B3ndy - you are gonna be well knackered by the time you get home tonight  
The grey cat didn't visit last night...well not that I heard him anyway  

Flower - me too hun.....can't remember the last time I had a proper lie -in    GL for tonight hun will be thinking of you.

Kerry


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks sweetie 

I used to love it when i was younger I could just sleep and sleep. Nowadays i wake early and think i must strip the bed, put the washing on, go shopping etc   Those were the days!! 

Its going dark here already!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower - I do STILL have those lie ins......1130 last Saturday - it was bliss.....and this Sat i'm on my lonesome so can sit and stew for HOURS if i want!!   (it goes without saying - but I hope tonight goes ok...I can't imagine ever being in that position....but remember you're a clomid chick and made of strong stuff!!  )

Sarah - you and I must be on similar cycle days? wot are you on today? i'm cd 27....and started knicker watch.... 

Kerry hon - you ok? is DBB around?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

She is around...... 

I'm like you Flower, lie there thinking of all the jobs I should do! Its sad sin't it! We should treasure these times before our broods come along!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow bliss B3ndy, although you do very unsociable hours otherwise, I couldnt do it. and thanks hun   I do appreciate you all caring for me

 got everything crossed for you, stay away wicked    witch              

I need to try for BMS tonight otherwise my last clomid month is out the window


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower - don't put yourself under too much pressure to do the business tonight - it'll make you feel so stressed hon and you've got plenty of that going on already...will the morning be too late? might be better after a good night's sleep?
(thanks for the   btw!  )

just seen your note on the diet thread Sarah - parkin is a cake - my mates in Lancs swear by it!! but i've never eaten it yet.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh oh.....DH has man-flu!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh no !!!!!!!!!!!!!   does he think he is dying?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy/Sarah - if you are anywhere near a supermarket they will be sure to sell it at this time of the year. it smells delicious


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not dying yet, But I'm sure he will be by the time I get home!! Bless him, not what he needs. Nor me!

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

he'll have you fussing over him no end, has he got a bell yet to ring from his bed   hee hee!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see you tomorrow girls, have a nice evening. hope you dont get any tricks played on you  


xxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OH NO NOT MAN FLU    

B3ndy - Yep I am CD 35 today and AF due Sunday ish (very long cycle this month  ) just phoned the Docs as need to get my LH / FSH levels done CD1 - 5 and they can't fit me until Wednesday (I sure hope af doesn't arrive too early or that day is gonna be no good)  I also have another appointment at BCRM next Thursday.

I have started knicker checking and I can tell af is on her way.....CM is a dead giveaway    Looks like I am not gonna meet my target of getting preggers before the 16th December (the date I got my BFP last year)

I am gonna be logging off in a bit so have a good evening ladies, B3ndy get an early night, Flower thinking of you and Kerry get looking after DH!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...hope your ok tonight hun. Big hug  

 Sarah

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls, looks like I may have missed you all - been having a manic day at work and have only just been able to log on.  Wont be around much for the next few days either as I am in Liverpool tomorrow and then London on Friday.

Anyway just wanted to pop on and say Hi - hope you are all OK, not had time to read the posts from today though.

Flower - thinking of you.

Jane xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

[email protected]@dy DBB...she's gone out and left some stuff on my desk, I though nothing urgent. Client has just phoned to say he needs quote ASAP! Not staying past 5pm, so he'll have to have it in the morning! [email protected]@dy woman  

Janie...you busy bee....hope you can pop in sometime over the next few days hun, we'll


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Kerry!!  

Sod the quote hun, it will have to wait until tomorrow  

Jane xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sorry I didnt get back on today my lovelies bnut I have not had a good day. firstly feeling poop with this cold   and i now have a cold sore on my nose  and secondly it is 2 years to the day that we lost our first little angel. I thought I was ok then my mum gave me a terracotta pumpkin lamp for dd and it brought it all back. she bought it in ireland when I was in hospital. It is strange how some things just set you off.

sorry for not being there for you lot especially flower I promise tomorrow normal service will be resumed. 

sal xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sal, I'm so sorry hun   xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry I wasn't around yesterday but dr's told me to stay at home yep have a tummy bug and he told me off for waiting so long to see him   told him it wasn't my fault it was the earliest appointment I could get   anyway been given some tablets to stop me being sick and tablets to stop me being sick from the other end. 

Sal.. sorry you've come home with the flu hun and sending you a big   &   it is really strange how certain things can just set you off
Kerry.. hope your dh isn't sending you mad with his man flu
Janie.. your a work acholic like me  
Sarah.. not long till your hols now bet your getting really excited
Flower.. try not to stress about BMS hun your under enough strain as it is
Bendy.. wish I could lie in but all I seem to do is work during the week and study at the weekends - hopefully I'll get one this weekend as we go away to Ypres

Well I'll be back at work in the morning oh yes later today   just finished typing my assignment so will get that off in the post when I get to work will just need to proof read it when my head stops spinning.

Hope you all had a good night will try to chat tomorrow.

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal.....you should of told us y'day that's what we are here for.

Binty - glad you got to the docs and you aren't at work  

Flower - How was last night  

Janie - Yep you sure are a workaholic  

Kerry - hope you didn't stay past 5pm 

B3ndy - any signs of the witch yet?  Knicker checking getting more frequent this end!!!!  Last month I got AF 12 days after my +OPK and that will be tomorrow    I know I am not preggers thou    

Started getting my clothes ready for hols last night!!!!  Really getting excited now!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

i am about but feel poop 

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Sal, I'm so sorry sweetheart I had no idea about yesterday   You are right though that its the little things that make us remember stuff.  Sorry you feel pants too   We're here if you need us for anything remember.   

Sarah, i didnt realise your BFP came on my birthday last year either        
Positive vibes for this month 

Binty/Jane 

Kerry, hows the man flu   

B3ndy, how are you today my dear    

Last night was as well as you could expect. I'll tell you via email as I'm not putting on here for obvious reasons.

I'm only around till 1pm as I have computer training on this stupid new NHS system grrrr. Hope its not longer than till 4pm as I want to go and do my food shop before weigh in tonight.   Me and dh had BMS last night so we seem to be doing every other day 

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Sal....I'm so sorry hun, not surprised you felt so   . Sorry about your nose sore as well, I get them and they are very painful. Big  

Flower....glad last night went OK. I saw it on Granada news, I think it was anyway. Glad you managed BMS, thats good.

Binty...Aw hun poor you with the horrid tummy bug. I hope the tablets have worked. Don't overdo it at work though will you  

Sarah...are you going somewhere then?? He he he  

B3ndy...hi lovely....what's new with you today? Looking forward to the next diary installment.

Janie...I know your not around but hope your OK.

Well, DH is proper poorly sick ! Poor love, dosed up with Day Nurse and that first response stuff. He should be OK. We've got the plasterer coming today to fill in the man shaped hole in the bedroom ceiling   Thank goodness.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal

Flower - Yeh you were in Prague when I got my BFP!!!  Perhaps you should go away more often  

Kerry - Poor DH   hope you are looking after him.

Gotta get some work done, catch you later


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sorry for being mard.


Kerry  I know how your dh feels


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, your not mard chick   love you lots 

Sarah - oh yeah thats right! I came back to the wonderful news. sorry hun not going away for my b.day this year.  I'm going to see the pogues in concert, i'll pray for you there


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i would love to see the pogues. I am going to see Bryan Adams in  May in is my number 2 man


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

they're on at the MEN in december Sal.  dh is taking me on my birthday with some friends.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love Fairytale of New York! Fave Xmas song!

My friends has asked me to go see George Micheal the night before my birthday, but I'm not prepared to pay £60 so he can smoke some more joints!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its mine too!  I love it!  Imagine hearing it live one week before Xmas - can't wait!  my friend who is coming is Irish too and loves Irish dancing so she'll be very entertaining 

We were looking at seeing Dolly Parton for a laugh (all the girls in the office) - the tickets start at 45 quid!     I dont think so !!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Blimey! I think ticket prices are ridiculous now!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we wanted to go and see Rod Stewart and it worked out at £192 for 2 tickets. then Mesat loaf was advertised but again over £180 I dont think so


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi ya chicks

Flower - glad last night went ok chick, i check emails when i get into work (and glad you managed some 'howz yer father' without being too stressed! )

hey Binty - yuk to the bug...but at least the doc is giving you some help...bet it's the last thing you need typing up an assignment!

Kerry -    at the man shaped hole for your plasterer to fix...i have images of one of those full body outlines in chalk on your ceiling (like they do in the naff murder mystery films!)

Sal-   for yesterday hon...it must have been a hard day for you..hope dh was there with lots of cuddles for you.

Sarah - good luck with the knicker checking chick - sending you lot of   

WARNING - ME ME BIT.....................

Well it's all over for me this month...woke up at 9am to find witch in full flow....I was awake most of night with horrendous headache and then boom...no warning (had tiny bit of dark brown gunk late last night) but none of the four days worth of spotting nothing...AND three days EARLY(today is cd 2...can't work it out at all specially with the scan i had and the nurse saying i prob wouldn't ov til day 17/18...only thing i can think of is that there was a bigger follie on my left ovary which she couldn't see at the time coz bladder was in the way..but even then we had those day covered ttc wise OR i have a really short luteal phase of around 11 days (is that a problem does anyone know?)

I don't know what to do with myself - i'm absolutely gutted - crying onto computer as we speak...I guess it being the third year anniversary of trying makes it particularly hard (though I know there are other who've been trying for much longer - Flower   and Witchie ) + knowing that dh is now away for 10days and my folks are away too. I just can't stop crying - i've had to ring in work and ask them not to make me read today otherwise I'll just keep breaking down.

sorry for being so   girls - but as I said i'm absolutely gutted and feeling very lonely and useless about my body today.

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww B3ndy sending you the biggest cyber hug sweetie         The horrible evil witch.   I wish i could come down there and give you a proper hug xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Awww B3ndy   Your not useless your a wonderful person. Just remeber what your reading said about being an older mum. Keep positive chick and if you need a cuddle I can be there in about 5 hours


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

BTW, i dont think having a shorter LP is a problem in the same way that a longer one isnt but i might be wrong.  hopefully the others can help (or maybe peer support).  Its a good sign that you didnt have the spotting though this month?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy....


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am not much use at the old lutheal phase i can never work them out sorry chick but like flower syas no spotting is a good sign and a perfect 28 day cycle could be a good sign


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

back again


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah can't get onto the message board, she has emailed to say she can only get into the home page?

B3ndy, hope your ok chuck


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

it might just be a few gremlins in the works


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah probably


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I couldn't only get to the main page...ok now though


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am back on....god knows what happened then  

Awww B3ndy hun  I hate it when we all get   every month......god life really is a bi tch isn't it?  

Snuggle up with a glass of two of vino tonight and a bar of choccie if that is what you want.  Wish I lived closer and I could come round with Dirty Dancing on DVD, a bar of dairy milk. a bottle of wine and a takeaway!!!!



BTW think witch is on her way for the first time in ages I am craving junk food!!!!

Sal - when I got my BFP I had af cramps really strong.....did you have them on your BFP's?

Flower - well done for last night you are great mate


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you made it Sarah!  

i'm only here till 1pm


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

why is that then?    I better say BYEEEE incase I don't get on before 1pm!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah  I didnt when i carried dd but with the 2 m/c I had really bad pains and the nurse said it was everything relaxing and getting ready. But obviously it wasnt. I was 7 weeks gone with dd before I realised what was going on. I didnt have any symptoms and we had a happy healthy pg (except for diabetes which was kit kat related)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Are you all still seeing the spider running across the page?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Will say bye girls, got to be in the training room for 1pm.  will see you tomorrow. big hugs to all of you 
xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yeah I can see him the cheeky monkey

flower try not to fall asleep in your course. And a big hug to you too chick good luck at the weigh in and enjoy naughty night


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Flower  

Sal...Kit kat related??


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

chunky kit kats had just come out and I had a terrible craving for them straight from the fridge. So my sugar intake went sky high and hence diabetes was the outcome. I am in a high risk group anyway but all the extra kit kats didnt help


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmmm Kit Kats 

How is your diabetes now you have lost weight Sal?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

the diabetes went as soon as dd was born. I had to have a test after about 6 weeks but that was it. I have been told that I will probably go diabetic with any other pg's I have but the weight loss helps in that department.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am out of here chicks. Swimminglessons tonight so I probably wont get on untillater

B3ndy if you need a chat I will log on about 7pm when dd is asleep

sal xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Sal  

I am off out for a bit to an appointment - be back later!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all just managed to get logged on could only see the home page for ages.

Just going to catch up will be back in a bit to do personals

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Sal  

Just been to Tesco. I hate going in my lunch break but can't go after work cos of the gym. Done now though.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

quiet on here this afternoon?

I am gonna log off shortly so just wanted to pop in and say byeeee to everyone, catch you all tomorrow.  Have a good evening....B3ndy if you need me just give me call  

Hugs

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its has been quiet...I've been scouring the tinternet for Readers Digest Books for a forthcoming project! Not very exciting! DBB on her way back so will log off soon.

Sal...hope your ok sweetheart  

B3ndy...here if you me  

Flower...hope training was ok.

Sarah...have a nice night honey

Binty...hope your feeling better hun.

Janie..hope you've not had too busy a day!

Laters....xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 

How is everyone?  B3ndy, how are you feeling today chick


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

I still feel like poop. I dont think this cold weather is helping. but I am all wrapped up.

B3ndy  How are you chick??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its cold today, did you have to defrost your car?

my new coat hasnt arrived yet from the catalogue and last years is enormous, dh said i look like Pat Butcher in it


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, have you taken anything for your cold?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have taken everything and my skin is so dry and sore it is peeling on my face. Nice hey
I am at the nurse later for weigh in so I might ask her for something.
Pat Butcher hey?? I hope you havent got the earrings too.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

theres nothing worse, i know when i have a cold i end up smearing vasaline all over my face because its the only that helps.  if its very dry you could get a big tub from the pharmacy for about 2 quid of Acqueous BP cream.  I've been given that to use.

yes, the big pink chandelier earings and everything


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have been using nivea the old fashioned face cream stuff but it isnt even touching it. I need a balaclava.  I just want to curl up under the duvet and wake up about April


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Peeps

Sal - sorry you still feel rough BUT at least this cold weather kills off all the bugs and germs hun.  

Flower - Loving the sound of your new coat  

Kerry - How was dancing (was that last night  )

Binty - you still off work?  

B3ndy - How you feeling today?  

Well guys I think I am cycling right behind B3ndy.....af got me (I think) last night....well I had a show of brown blood and af pains so thought right its here...phoned Docs to book my LH/FSH BT (as need it CD 1 -5) got up this morning to nothing....then a bit more brown when I got to work....had BT anyway at 9am cos they can't fit me in again until Wednesday   so its very unusual for me to have spotting I always come on in full flow....apart from my first proper af after m/c.  So I am sure she will arrive shortly so I can count today as CD1.......


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ahh Sarah so sorry hun   You feeling ok about it?  xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

For some strange reason I am OK   had a cry last night with my cats and they gave me some love....I also had a glass of wine  

Think we will give this month a miss TTC as I have my lap on the 6th December.

Looking forward to NY and MIAMI now and then concentrate to TTC after lap


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

awww chick. but your right focus on your holiday now you and dh will have a fab time. where are the babies going while your away?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds like a good idea, enjoy your hols and have some "me" time.  TTC is better after a lap anyway so it gives you something to aim for aftewards


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just think Sarah not long then you will be a member of the blue bum club!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i think its gonna be one of those days.....back in a bit!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

dont stress Flower it will be friday before we know it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi there!

Sorry I'm late...been on thing after another today! 

Didn't go dancing...got home late after having o check on my friends (she works nights and had overslept yesterday afternoon, missed picking her little boy up, and her DH asked me to check on her!) had to unpack the shopping, then cos the plasterer had been there was a thick layer of dust all over the upstairs. DH said he'd do it, but I knew I'd only end up doing it again. So that took me an hour! Exhausted after that!

Sal...sorry you so poorly hun. I'd follow Flowers advise ad get some acqueous cream, its good.

Sarah...sorry the witch showed up hun. But sounds like your in a good frame of mind, and ready for your hols.

Flower....hope your OK sweetie. 

Binty...how are you feeling today?

B3ndy....are feeling any better honey? I hope so.

Back soon

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Kerry    Sounds like you had a busy evening anyway!!!

Sal - Ummmm what is the blue bum club    My babies aren't going anywhere.....my BF and neice are staying over and house sitting....I couldn't bear to put them in a cattery and my mum offered to come in and feed them....but I want someone to be home at night cos they love to snuggle up on the bed with us...and if they go outside they like to come in and tell me all their news in the middle of the night   I know I am crazy  

Flower -    Why oh why do I feel so positive   but hey I am not bawling my eyes out so who cares?  It must be cos I am excited about hols  

isn't it cold today (expect its colder up north  ) I had to scrape ice off my car this morning   but I do like frosty cold mornings!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

A good holiday to look forward to Sarah helps the mind a lot   I want to book next years hols now so i have something to look forward to after this ghastly year!

 Kerry hun 

I'm dog sitting tomorrow!  dh is on a night out with his new work and one of the lads is staying at our house (i've met him a few times already) but his doggie doesnt like staying on his own so he is coming to me     He's a Max too!  he likes lots of hugs and strokes and attention, I'll love it!  I just hope if I let him out in the garden he doesnt run off


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh gosh how is he with fireworks cos there might be a few going off tomorrow


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hash barks at the fireworks the lunatic. he would attack one if he could. he isnt the brightest bulb in the box


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god didnt think of that   
better text dh so he can ask him

I'm going to get him a chewy stick or something tomorrow


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

anything edible and he should be happy. And if he has company that helps too


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i guess its better that he is scared with me than be home on his own


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

good point. I am sure he will be fine snuggled up with you.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hash is great in this cold weather he keeps my feet warm on the couch and in bed. then he goes into dd and keeps her warm too. i know I am terrible letting the dog sleep on the bed. when he stays at my mums he has his very own single bed and duvet and pillow. Spoilt or what!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I go mental if Max goes on the bed....he leaves black hairs or worse muddy paw prints everywhere! He's sometimes allowed on a saturday morning before I strip the bed, but only if he hasn't been out in the rain!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'll be ok this week as our bed is getting stripped saturday morning!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hash wont get his feet wet he is so mard. And he doesnt really malt and with him being so short haired it isnt bad. the drool is more of a problem


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just worked out I'm CD32 today!! I guess being off clomid is lengthing my cycle again! Great! Might test over the weekend just in case. Still be on MEt though so shouldn't be too late....


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am having a nightmare with the stuff I sold on ebay. Some people really do want something for nothing dont they!!! I am so [email protected]#ed off with them and they are all women


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Why hun what are they doing?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

they are complaining I sent the stuff 2nd class even though they only paid for 2nd class. and when the auction ended i told them all that I would be away and wouldnt be able to post until Tuesday at the earliest and they are still moaning. i am getting really fecked off with the lot of them now. DH has had to take over answering any "queries" or I will end up telling them where to shove the stuff. if they want a bargain they should shop on ebay if they want service like harrods they should pay for it.

thats it rant over


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Afternoon all,

Sarah.. sorry AF is messing you around hun but looking forward to the holiday should help take your mind off TTC.  I'm the same when I go away dh's parents or bro drop in 3 times aday to check on my babies.
B3ndy.. How are you hun  
Flower.. hope you don't end up being too busy hun
Kerry.. hope AF stays away hun sending you loads of  
Sal.. I'd tell them where to go too can't believe some people.  

Well been back at work 2 days felt fine yesterday looked like the tabs were working but woke up at 4am and spent an hour in the bathroom alternating from throwing up down the loo to sitting on it    Can't have this tomorrow as getting on a coach to Belgium  

Will try to pop on again later if I have a chance.

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Binty you poor love. I hope the tabs kick in again, nothing worse that being ill on a bus!

Sal...there was a lady on Girls & Boys chit chat who was saying she bought something on ebay and it arrived intact but the packaging was all ripped. She was cross because she paid something like £5 for postage and it only cost £1.70. But all teh reponses said that postage doesn't just include the cost to post, it includes parking,petrol, packaging, etc etc. I have started putting on my items there is a 3 day handling period as I can't always get to the post office straight away. Some buyers are a pain!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I know. I charged her £2.50 for 2 tops and she complained because iit took 5 days for her to get it and that included a weekend. Stroppy bint!! I am seriously thinking about not doing it again. i wouldnt dream of complaining about that.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I must admit I can be quite slow, but £2.50 for two tops is nothing. I put a standard charge on now of £5, but if its videos for example I charge more. I sold some Friends videos recently and only put postage down as £2.50, it cost me £5.00! So I upped my costs!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

God Sal that sounds such a pain, i've never sold anything on there so couldnt advise you but if i was buying something off there like you say they need remember its a cheap site, not harrods!

Binty, you poor love, hope you feel better very very soon


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah Binty  take care chick. 

I am just going to ignore them now and like you say Kerry up my postage then they really can moan. Eitrher that or I will just do a car boot and save my self the hassle


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

[email protected]@dy hell what stroppy peeps  

Binty - OMG I hope you are OK for coach tomorrow


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

bye bye girlies I am off to calm down

Love ya all

Binty take it easy chicken


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We did a cr boot and hardly sold a thing! The things we did sell went for next to nothing!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, 

sorry girls I've gone really busy again x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've been looking for jeans on ebay!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Signing off soon girlies, i'm going for tea at my friends to see her bubba. see you tomorrow (friday yeah!) xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am off too in a while  

TTFN

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm off....love ya's 

xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello my lovelies

I have NO CHANCE of catching up on what I have missed over the last few days, but just wanted to pop on and say Hi.  Am away again tomorrow and then I'm off to Florence on Monday so I wont be around until the end of next week.

Anyway, hope you are all ok.

Jane xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just wanted to add that B3ndy, I just read your diary, so sorry the witch got you  

Jane xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi chicks

Just wanted to say a HUGE thank you for all   and support these last few days ...the  's arrival this month has hit me particularly hard, (as you're all aware), but as ever, you've been there for me guys and it's meant a lot.

This board is testament to the fact that we have a great little community going here and we're there for each other for the highs AND the lows.  So when everyone else has abandoned me  - like this month - (not really having a dig at my dh for b*ggering off to Africa) I know just where to turn for my  .

love you all 

A very emotional and thankful

B3ndy
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Woo Hoo its Friday!!!!!!

How are we all today?  B3ndy you just made me    Af not arrived in full yet   just a little brown spotting y'day.

What is everyone up to this weekend?  I am having my hair cut and coloured tomorrow about time its a right state!  Sat evening we are taking my neice and nephew  to a bonfire and Sunday we are off out for lunch with friends  inbetween that I need to get some packing done.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

FRIDAY!!! 

B3ndy, you made me shed a tear, bless you.   And thankyou for ALL the times you have been there for me too    The thing is, we REALLY understand xxx

Jane, you still ok for 11th?  We could do with texting Witchie about that too next week.

 Kerry and Binty, hope your both ok?

Sal, how you feeling today.  I dreamt about you last night!  

Sarah, still only spotting hun? is that unusual?  

I'm not dog sitting now, his girlfriend is having him so I'm dropping dh off in bolton for his night out then its a bottle of vino  and a chick flick for me    Tomorrow gym in the day then visiting our friends with the new bubba who i went to see last night again but with dh this time.  sunday our friends who i've been p/m'ing you about are coming upto us for tea or us to them, whatever they feel they are upto.

didnt manage BMS last night, we were exhausted, so I'm worried now that we've not done enough. must admit though I'll be glad in some ways next month when I can just relax and not have to think about it so much  x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Thank crunchie it is friday!!!!!!!!!!!1


Flower I hope it was a nice dream do tell

B3ndy  I got all emotional too at your posts. We are here for you chicken

Kerry  did you get any jeans? I have been looking for the same on ebay

Sarah  My hair needs cutting but I am putting it off until after egypt. If I have it cut now I wont be able to tie it up.

Binty  How is the tum tum honey

Sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its a bit vague Sal, but it was good not bad     I seem to remember speaking to you on the phone and coming down to see you from work and giving you a big hug in the street then we were selling stuff     I was worried that i looked a scruff in my work stuff with no make up on for our first meet


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

wierdo!!!  I never remember my dreams i think I must be a very heavy sleeper


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, just read your diary chick   
Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just thought we could all do with a little                 and it is soooooo    my feet are freezing. not long until   to fill your stockings ladies. 

Sal xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - sounds like  great night in for you   what a strange dream....I had one last night it was scary!!! I dreamt that me and DH die in our plan journey from NY to Miami (yes I am getting scared about flying - have 2 valium to help with the fear so with a glass of wine I will be  ) one thing that is worrying me today is, if I die wht will happen to our cats?  

I am having a strange day today must be the af messing me around......  its VERY unusual to have spotting.... it started with a small bit on Wednesday then a little y'day morning and then nothing ......a tiny bit again just now.   wish af would hurry up....guess that means I had my FSH/LH BT done too early  

Sal - what you up to this weekend?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

shopping tomorrow housework and finish planting the tulip bulbs with dd. Then bonfire night with dd and dh. sunday nowt much more housework probably


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning my wonderful, lovely, supportive FF's! 

I think we're all a bit   at how much we value each other now! I know I couldn't have got through this phase of IF without you, and I certainly won't get through the next phase without!

Can't wait for the 11th!

I feel really anxious today but in an excited way....I think its cos the weather has gone   and its November! I'm so excited about Christmas!

Flower....gosh you have a busy weekend planned! 

B3ndy....  your welcome honey, and thanks for being such a great friend.

Sal....we'll have to wrap you up in Totes Toasties to keep your feet warm! Oh well, you'll be lovely an warm in Egypt before you know it!

Jane....gosh your a busy girl...will PM you my mobile...unless I've already done it  

Sarah....bless you taking your niece and nephew to the bonfire. We're out with my BF and her hubbie and little boy tomorrow night at her sisters for fireworks and food.

Witchie....you around honey?  

Going to a jewelry party tonight! Should be good fun, and they have lush stuff. 

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I need some new jewellery. Just a nice long sparkley necklace to wear with t shirt tops. Do you know what I mean? I had one and dd snapped it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I will see what they have Sal, if I see one I'll get it.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have promised her a little shopping trip to the tc. she wants a new outfit for her party and she is like a magpie for anything shiny and sparkley


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw bless....I love sparkly things too!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Me Too   Forgot to say my cats had brought in a tiny little baby mouse y'day when I got home it was so cute I wrapped it in tissue and put it in the bin!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw poor thing! Your cats are very good hunters!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

little loves.

i am still freezing


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

My computer is going really slow, even slower in hotmail, i'm not ignoring you x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

bless your cats sarah! x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

They are good hunters aren't they?  Bow and Milton hang out together catching things and Freddie just follows me around and sleeps on our bed and doesn't move!!!

I was SOOO cold in the night....my car showed - 2 when I started it up this morning...took me ages to defrost it  

Right off to eat my lunch and pop to the chemist need to get some milk thistle


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've just warmed up with some soup.  WW tangy tomatoe and rice, lovely actually its got chilli in so got a bit of a kick!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

just read that sad news about superstar84


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm off to Tesco to buy my coat..bakkc soon

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am out of here now chicks. 

Have a fabulous weekend


Love Sal xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Sal - have a good one


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i know the poor lamb, its awful 

See ya sal, have a great weekend


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

my hotmail is playing up so i can't read any of the messages


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

oh dear not again?  B3ndy has gone for her BT so said Byeee.XXXX

I have really bad af pains   where is full blown AF?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just read some of them, hope her BT went ok

still no AF?  how late are you now?

Its dragging this afternoon...roll on 4pm


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm packing up shortly girlies and logging off, have a fab weekend.  Sarah 

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Have a nice weekend honey. I hope your friends are ok.  

Gosh its like Grand Central at work today! People everywhere!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Flower - Have a good weekend.

Af not late due Sunday but started spotting Wednesday evening   feel like AF is just about to arrive but she isn't here yet....wish she would hurry up  

Kerry - its dead quiet at my work.....phone hasn't rang for ages .....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Phones been quite thankfully, but we've just had a guy in sorting out one of the extensions, and both DBB's are here....arrgghhhh!! Madness  

Well honey see what happens with AF. I feels she is going to make an appearance too, hoping she doesn't though!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

shes finally here in full flow now    

Have a good weekend......Have you still got your boxes of wine left?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

OH yeah forgot about those! Yes plenty left!

Sorry she's arrived again hun. At least you'll be ok for holiday now, and you never know being away and relaxed might help.

Have a lovely weekend  

PS. I got my coat,


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls 
how are we today?
bloomin monday again!
I've felt like i'm coming down with a cold all weekend but think i'm managing to fight it with medicine and vit C !  It had better stay away for Sat 

Sarah, not long till your hols now hun woo-hoo. sorry AF came but like kerry says you can relax and enjoy your hols 

I've got tons to do, i'm behind, so will get on and pop back xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning!!!!

I am knackered!!!!  DH's work phone rang at 5.10am and I couldn't go back to sleep!!!    Had a lovely weekend though  

Gotta get some work done (and make a cuppa  )

Hope you guys are all OK


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

We allsound quite chipper today lets hope it lasts.

Sarah  Sorry Af got you chick but at least you know where your upto now. and like flower and Kerry said woohoo foryour holidays. If you got pg would you call it after the US. We said if we got a bfp after egypt we would consider Sharm as a name?

Got loads more stuff to put on ebay so will pop backlater. i am working all day today but have a meeting at 2pm. Boohoo


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, just thought, dont forget to give one of us your mobile number hun by end of week x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thats my ebay stuff done. lets hope I have a little less hassle with this lot.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning chicks

I know - what a surprise to see me online at this early hour - but I've been up since 8am waiting for the builders who are starting work on the loft/extension today ...they'll be here til the end of Jan now  

Flower - did you go to see your friends this weekend? hope they got ok at the press conference.

Kerry  - how much bling did you buy at your jewellry party then?

Sal - more ebay stuff to sell?? the old whingers haven't put you off then?

Sarah - sorry to hear the old witch got you hon....how wierd that you've started spotting...I know you won't be going back to your acupuncturist for a bit now but def mention that to her when you go next.

Binty - how are you doing chick? don't know if you're back from Ypres yet - if so how was it?

I had an ok weekend - the folks were back from Italy on Sat which was nice...I went and got my hair lopped and then we went to a family Halloween party - I got horrendously p***ed - so much so it was all a bit of a blur once I'd got out of the cab when i got back to mine .....I even had to ring my folks when I'd got in so they knew I was ok (how old am I? but god knows what I said to them!  as I can't remember!)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy  sounds like my kind of weekend. I cant remember the last time I got absolutely smashed!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Well thought the   had shown up on Saturday then she went...then she came back...now she's gone again! What a polava! I just wish she'd show up properly as I'm getting so bloated and swollen.

Had a great weekend. Jewelry party was good, only bought some nice beads though. Got very very drunk, and finally got to bed at 2.30! Sat felt rough but went to a friends bonfire party. Only had 2 wines and felt so bloated and full. 

Glad everyone is ok. Back soon, DBB left me so much to do I can barely get to my keyboard!!

K
xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

The witch really is messing us lot about at the minute. 

I am just having a look what to buy the teachers at school for xmas. What joy


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

it was funny - when I went back for my car the next day I was reminded of some bizarre 'dance' I started round their dining table, which involved a kind of 'piped piper' procession of all the kids doing a keep fit routine and shouting out 'reach for the sugar free jelly'!!     - you had to be there! mmmmm! (I was probably hungry! specially as she has LOTS of choc/crisps/peanut nibbles - and I didn't touch ONE!) I had such a BAD hangover y'day though - felt very  

Kerry - how   is that? it's not the xenical affecting it is it?

Sal - blimey - you're organised! normally the mums at my work are asking me for tips the day before their children break up for the Xmas hols!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy sounds like you had a great night! 

Kerry - can't believe the [email protected]@dy witch is messing you around too  

I am so not in the mood for work!!!!  Keep thinking of NYC, Chilli Dog's, shopping, seeing a show on broadway etc etc


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I hate it when I loose a post!!!!!

I have to get all my pressies before I go away which is 3 weeks on Thursday by the way. I have all dd's and dh's I just need to wrap them. Anyone who isnt sorted will be getting an egyptian pressie for xmas.

I decided to list some more stuff on ebay but to put a "note" at the bottom stating postage and handling. and if they dont like it dont bid!

Sarah  what show are you going to see? i want to go and see Dirt Dancing in London or chicage with Patrick yummy yum yum Swayze

B3ndy  You lush


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

We haven't chosen a show yet aparently you can book last minute 1/2 price tickets on the day    I really want to see Dirty Dancing.....my fave film of all time    not sure about Patrick Swayze now he looks a bit strange   

DH wants to have a helicopter ride over NY but I am trying to put him off as I am sh it scared!!!!!  

I haven't got any Xmas shopping done yet.....might do my on internet when I am at home recovering from my lap


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

my dh booked a helicopter ride for my b'day a few years back and I made him cancel it I am such a coward. I hate flying it is  a means to an end for me. dirty dancing is my all time fave film to. Maybe we could have a meet in London and all go and see it??


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd be like you chicks too as far as helicopter rides go....I'd hate flying in anything smaller than a 747!!  ....our flight from Bali to Lombok on our honeymoon was on such a small plane it only had two rows of seats and the captains flight door was open for the whole flight ...I kept my eyes firmly shut for the journey!!  

Sarah - you got to go to Greenwich village for the shopping - it's FAB there!!

Sal  - am  liking the idea of a 'dirty dancing' clomid chick fest!! how fab would that be!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Definately a girlie evening. My dh wouldnt be seen dead watching that. I always shut my eyes on take off and landing. DD thinks I am nuts as she loves that bit. but when she is with us I have to put on a brave face. But as this time it is just me and dh god help him


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i've been known to leave finger prints in dh's arm on take off and landing!! On our honeymoon they put us in separate aisles and I just burst out crying and told them I couldn't fly without him next to me...they soon changed seats for us!  

right chicks - best leave for work now

'speak' laters

S

XXX


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

safe journey hun chat soon

forgot to say our tv packed in yesterday so had to go out and buy a new one. they are so technical now I had to take my Dad as dh was working. i felt a right twit. but got sorted in the end. I am skint now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Crikey ....   going on!

I'd love to do a helicopter ride over NYC, that would be fab. My dad wants to take us all to Footloose or Dirty Dancing after Xmas, family trip. Would be fab.

I'm think of stopping taking Xenical...my BP is so high. I've felt rough all weekend and had some chest pains..nothing serious but not sure they are doing me more harm than good. I was meant to go for a weight and BP check last week but didn't get round to booking it. I will do it now.....


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

get to the nurse lady and thats an order. and if you dont feel right stop taking them.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy I am exactly the same!!!!  I cried all the way to Menorca on our first holiday as me and DP (as he was then!!!) did not have seats together (we were too poor then to pre-book!!!)

I had a terrible flight a couple of years ago to Edinburgh on NYD only 6 people checked in on a BA flight and the plane was really small!!!!  I had to breathe in and out of a paper bag the whole journey to keep me calm!!!!!

Hence why I have to take 1/2 a valium before I go this time....aparently my fear of flying is because when I was 5 (I can't remember this) we were on a flight to the US and the plane  suddenly dropped loads and everyone on the plane was screaming!!!!  Since that day my mum says I started worrying about flying and going hysterical  

Thank god its not just me!!! I usually get strange looks from people as I chant the lords prayer and suddenly shout 'we are gonna die' when we hit turbulence.  The only time I have been OK was on our honeymoon as we got upgraded to business class and I got pi$$ed on champagne and slept thru the worst turbulence EVER (according to DH!!!)

Oppps sorry for waffeling!!!!

Would love a trip to see Dirty Dancing - who is up for it then?  

Kerry - Ring the nurse now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at all the flying stories (especially Sarah chanting the lords prayer  ) and B3ndy's evening!!  

really busy today


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

F*@k    DH has just walked into my office   he has been made redundant and they have sent him home immediately....not happy....we are due to go on hols on Saturday and DH hasn't been working their for 2 years so probably not entitled to much  

He has a job interview tomorrow in Tewkesbury so I am praying he gets the job  

chanting the lords prayer again....

Oh well guess my house will be ***** and span by the end of the week


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OH GOD SARAH!  i'm sorry to hear that. i know how you feel hun. will he get anything at all?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

for the interview tomorrow


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Sarah...I'm so sorry hun, what a nightmare. God we've all had a right year of it haven't we! So so so hope he gets the job tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you both  

Feel so   for us all today.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i do too kerry 

when is something nice gonna happen?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats how I feel. We're all plodding on and doing everything we can but not getting anything in return....


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

OMG I only went out for some milk and I come back to this. Why is it always us lot that get the shi tty end of the stick??  

the hatchet man is coming to my dh's work on Thursday too


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh god Sal - I hope your DH is safe 

I am just worried now about money and our holiday (hey maybe I can get out of the helicopter ride now and say its too expensive  ) our private treatment, Christmas,etc

I am sure it will be OK roll on 2007


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

what the feck is going on.....that's nearly ALL of us affected by job threats/redundancies so far this year....what the hell is happening.

we need some more     chicks

Sarah - i can't believe they sent him home there and then....it makes me   the way people are treated these days - they expect loyalty but don't give any back. Sending him lots of luck for tomorrow chick....it'll be less of a commute for him too won't it?

Kerry - any chance of you getting a check done today chuck? i've been getting bad headaches since last Wed (I know Sunday's was self inflicted) but the others are waking me up in the night so going to go to docs this week to be checked over.

Sal - your dh's hatchet men were threatening to come a while back weren't they....is this them getting 'round to it'??

Flower -   chick - booo at all that workload!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yeah they put off coming until thursday. hopefully dh will be safe and they will get shut of the lazy unreliable pain in the **** who escaped last time. that sounds horrid doesnt it. But dh is always there and never lets them down.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god Sal not you as well 

Sarah, it wont feel like it now but you WILL get through anything that this throws at you, I thought it was the end of the world and it felt like it at the time, my dh was out of work for 4 months tho.  Its just a shame its when you should be looking forward to your hols   Its like when my dh found out, we'd only been back in the house from the airport from our hols for 10 mins


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Afternoon all,

Sarah.. so sorry to hear about your dh lets hope he gets good news tomorrow  
Sal.. hope your dh is ok on Thursday
Kerry.. phone the nurse - that's an order  
B3ndy.. it's good to let your hair down once in a while
Flower.. hope your ok

Weekend was good very moving going round all the war graves.  Tummy still not quiet right didn't manage to eat much over the weekend just picked at the meals   weighed myself this morning I've lost nearly 1 stone in just over a week  

Lots to do at work as off to phuket on Monday pm - will try to chat later.

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya Binty  i could do with some of your tummy bug   just to finish off my diet 

Get you Phuket you lucky beggar i love sunny holidays this time of year 

I am off for a meeting I will pop back on later before I go home

Sal xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty - Phuket will be lovely 

I know we will get thru this Flower it annoys me that they made him drive 60 miles to tell him to go home   and he crosses the severn bridge so it cost him £4.90 and his petrol!!! He also went into work on Saturday to  try tosort out a problem with 1m Naan breads for wetherspoons!!!!  He didn't get it sorted thou so I wouldn't bother going to their curry night this week


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Afternoon girls  

Sarah, I am so sorry about your dh, what rotten timing!!  But make sure you still enjoy your holiday, you need the break from everything.  We got half price tickets on the day and we saw Beauty and the Beast, it was brilliant!!

B3ndy, I am glad you let your hair down and had a good drink, you have had a rough time lately and sometimes you just need to let go....

Kerry, get yourself to the doctors and I think you should stop the tablets for now.

Sal, good luck with your e-bay sale, not long until your holiday!

Flower, I hope your cold doesn't come to anything, look after yourself and I am sure you will be fine  

Binty, Phuket how wonderful!!  Where are you staying?  We stayed in Patong for our honeymoon.

I think I have remembered everyone!!  If not, hi to everyone  

Love Tracy x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah at weatherspoons naan bread hee hee!  its so annoying that they did that to him

 Binty - nearly 1 stone  you poor thing.   my dh has had an upset tummy since thursday, is right off his food


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Tracy 
how are you doing chuck?


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Flower, I am doing ok thanks    AF is due early next week, then I will be ttc again!!  I am sort of looking forward to getiing started again but also a bit nervous.

My IVF referal has gone off so hopefully I should hear something from my PCT shortly, once approved it should only be around a 3 month wait.  I am thinking around Apr/May and I will ttc naturally up until then.

Love Tracy xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow thats quick Tracy 
good luck with ttc naturally in the meant time


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Flower, I know I couldn't believe how short the waiting list was!!  The only down side is that my PCT only allow you one cycle, so after that we would have to pay for it.  Hopefully it won't come to that though, especially if my reading was right


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Have stopped the tablets. can't see my GP till tomorrow so will try and go first thing and get sorted. 

Tracy....nice to see you hun. Exciting news that tx isn't far away now. Lots of   for you hun, lets hope your reading was right!

Sarah....  at the naan bread!

Binty...crikey hun   thats scary losing a stone in a week! You take it easy. I hope your feel better.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Binty -   at the tummy bug still giving you gip....sounds like it's doing the rounds down here too - there are a few people off work today with dodgy tums (hope it's not catching!)

Sarah -   at your dh's employer - that is just plain mean to get him to drive in to give him bad news.....I hope they've got a million naan breads rotting in a lorry somewhere!!! 

Hi ya tracy - long time no hear. Keeping everything crossed for you hon that you won't need your referral next year, but good to know that it's not going to be a couple of years wait. We're going to Holly House at the end of Nov for an open evening. Dh and I decided at weekend that if we're told at our consultation at harold Wood at the end of the month that we have to wait more than six months (that's how long the nurse thought the list was there) then we're going to book privately to hopefully start around Feb (when I'll be 35  ) although harold wood use Barts and I don't want to go there (not heard very good things) but apparantly you can appeal with some PCT's and get them to consider your clinic of choice...who knows it's the NHS afterall. Good luck though with everything.

Kerry - good on stopping the tabs - seems like the best option specially if you're feeling so pants whilst on them


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Tracy  

My PCT is the same or was   only allowed 1 funded cycle....now its none they have cut all funding  

Binty - you poor thing 1 stone


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry - you should be ok with pasta now too yum yum 

i hope i dont catch dh's tummy bug


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah should be and yummy cheesey garlic bread ^eatpie^


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmmm 

I've emailed Witchie and Jane  x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll be packing up soon so if I miss you all, see you tomorrow  

just off to check hotmail ! 

Have a lovely evening xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

btw, did we ever hear if Kim had her little one?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - yeh just read she has had a little girl....had it on Friday.  Sorry to say it has made me feel    what a wally I am   just want it to be me (and you guys)


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

B3ndy, I have only heard of good things from Holly House, mainly that they treat you individually and not as a number!!!  

Do you know what your PCT policy is? 

I found mine on their website and gave them a call to check as I was surprised that there wasn't a BMI restriction.

Please let me know how you get on at the open evening.

Love Tracy


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah    you might be a wally but your our wally


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I feel   too....very down today.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG what are we like  ....sending you all a  wish I was coming on saturday and could give you all a hug in person  

I hope you don't think my earlier post re Kim sounded spiteful.....   I hate IF it has turned me from a nice person to a jealous nasty person....the thing is only you guys understand.

I am really pleased for her honestly  

 to you all.

Sal - that was so sweet ' I am your wally'


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

[fly]   [/fly]

Lots of big        

Sal xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...don't be silly, we know what you meant and how you feel.

Bye Flower  

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

bye peeps


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal and  Flower

Sarah - we're there with you hon!! it's always going to be hard but remember you're made of strong stuff missy!! and you'll look on this in years to come and realise just how strong you really are!

Tracy - my PCT definitely isn't on the HOlly HOuse list - and whenever I call mine to find out their 'policy' the PALS woman just sends me the same old same old info...been trying for three years...no children etc...there's no info on waiting list times or how likely it is to be treated at the clinic of your choice.

Kerry   - chin up chuck....you'll be getting lots of hugs come Saturday!!

S
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks sweetie....can't wait!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

This cold is starting to come full pelt, not happy     Hope i'm ok for Saturday 

how is everyone   I felt really down too last night xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning


22 emails you lot cant half gas!!!    I am really really down today. Dont know why but I ppromise to cheer up before I show my face dont want to drag you lot down with me. 

Sarah I hope dh is ok


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

I feel happier today...  ......I'll try and cheer you all up. Think I have DH's man-flu coming, woke up with a dry sore throat. Had some of that Vicks First Defense and it seems to be working. Not nice squirting it up your nose though!  

DBB still here but on her way out...lots to do...be back soon.

        ...to cheer you up.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sarah good luck for your dh interview


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Peeps

I am in work but have a busy morning....not helped that DH is doing my head i  it seems that althou he is unemployed he still thinks he can do nothing all day except phone me up....HELLO I HAVE WORK TO DO!!!!

He also left his best suit trousers in the wardrobe 'dirty' and did not give them to me to get dry cleaned even though he knew he had an interview today  

Thanks for the good luck vibes....

Any news on Minxy?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73315.0

minxy has just posted on 2WW.......


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just read it. I really hope this is the real deal. Usoldies need some good news!!!

Sarah  Men hey what are they like


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm so excited for Natasha, I hope it stays positive


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow thats fantastic...maybe the start of things to come for us Oldies!  

BTW....  is here full flow


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ah Kerry   wonder why she was being such a pain?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Awww Kerry 

I am   today reasons are

1) DH says we have to get rid of sky + now he is unemployed
2) Not sure we can afford our private treatment now   and DH says we should stop TTC until he gets a job.

But I am   that Minxy has got a possible BFP , she does deserve one


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I can understand his points but try not to worry he will get snapped up soon enough then he will stop stressing and you will get back to normal. Just keep focusing on the good things you have coming up. Your going away arent you? I am sure someone mentioned it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Sarah....he will get sorted I'm sure. Its early days and he has an interview already. Stay   hun.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Stay positive Sarah, he will soon get something I know it.  He just has his sensible hat on, when dh lost his job i was right for cancelling sky, gym membership, selling the car etc but it didnt come to it.  
what time is his interview today?  xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

my feet are freezing


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

12.15pm    

my feet are cold too....ohh can't wait to get my flip flops back on in Miami...

My mate coming round to wax my legs,noo noo, underarms, eye brow shape, eye lash tint and paint my toe nails tonight   oh and DH is having his inbetween eyebrows waxed and an eye lash tint (he doesn't know it yet!!  )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You can't tint his eye lashes! Won't he look like Boy George?? MY DH would!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

will be lovely to get some sun 

can't get into hotmail so will check emails later


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just sent dh an email to say my sarnies are gorgeous, just like him


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw....


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

to all you 'golden oldies' feeling a tad   today....sending you all lots of          to try and cheer you all up.

it's this blinkin cold weather - horrid horrid horrid........roll on Spring - it'll be here before we know it ladies and hopefully lots of baby bumps too.

it's fab news about Minxy - hope it stays good news!   

Sarah -   at the eyelash tint - i'd have to knock my dh out with horse tranquilisers to get anywhere near him with makeup! As for him being  ...like Flower says hopefully he won't be out of work too long so the Sky and stuff doesn't have to go. 

Sal -   to you chick - you ok?

flower - you picked yer wardrobe for Saturday yet? Aw at your email to your dh - you old romantic you! my emails to dh so far today have consisted of portaloo bookings and size of holes in the side of our house!!   (that's about as romantic as it gets after nearly 18 years! )

Kerry - hope you haven't got the man flu - seems to be going round here.

Is looking more and more likely I can come Sat - dh STILL hasn't found out if he's home on Friday BUT i've said even if he is home he can come up with me and pop in to see his mates in cheshire and then we'll both go to our friends in Preston for a boozey night out! (sounds like a plan!)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have just been looking at sexy sandals for my holiday too. roll on the sunshine.

Sarah  Your poor dh. My dh is waxing my legs and underarms for me but I am not brave enough for the old noo noo cream there I am arfraid. I dont trust him to do my eyebrows I leave that to the professionals.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

whey hey B3ndy - sounds good to me    

 at the wardrobe - i'm not that bad just for an afternoon trip but if it was a proper night out i'd have the whole outfit planned by now!    Deffo jean with a top, well obviously, otherwise i'd be half naked   

 at your emails with dh.  yep not bad eh for 16 years together hey?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I AM THANKFULL: 


FOR THE WIFE
WHO SAYS IT'S HOT DOGS TONIGHT,
BECAUSE SHE IS HOME WITH ME,
AND NOT OUT WITH SOMEONE ELSE. 


FOR THE HUSBAND
WHO IS ON THE SOFA
BEING A COUCH POTATO,
BECAUSE HE IS HOME WITH ME
AND NOT OUT AT THE BARS. 


FOR THE TEENAGER
WHO IS COMPLAINING ABOUT DOING DISHES
BECAUSE IT MEANS SHE IS AT HOME,
NOT ON THE STREETS. 


FOR THE TAXES I PAY
BECAUSE IT MEANS
I AM EMPLOYED. 



FOR THE MESS TO CLEAN AFTER A PARTY
BECAUSE IT MEANS I HAVE
BEEN SURROUNDED BY FRIENDS. 


FOR THE CLOTHES THAT FIT A LITTLE TOO SNUG
BECAUSE IT MEANS
I HAVE ENOUGH TO EAT. 



FOR MY SHADOW THAT WATCHES ME WORK
BECAUSE IT MEANS
I AM OUT IN THE SUNSHINE 



FOR A LAWN THAT NEEDS MOWING,
WINDOWS THAT NEED CLEANING,
AND GUTTERS THAT NEED FIXING
BECAUSE IT MEANS I HAVE A HOME.


FOR ALL THE COMPLAINING
I HEAR ABOUT THE GOVERNMENT
BECAUSE IT MEANS
WE HAVE FREEDOM OF SPEECH..


FOR THE PARKING SPOT
I FIND AT THE FAR END OF THE PARKING LOT
BECAUSE IT MEANS I AM CAPABLE OF WALKING
AND I HAVE BEEN BLESSED WITH TRANSPORTATION.


FOR MY HUGE HEATING BILL
BECAUSE IT MEANS
I AM WARM.


FOR THE LADY BEHIND ME IN CHURCH
WHO SINGS OFF KEY BECAUSE IT MEANS
I CAN HEAR. 



FOR THE PILE OF LAUNDRY AND IRONING
BECAUSE IT MEANS
I HAVE CLOTHES TO WEAR. 



FOR WEARINESS AND ACHING MUSCLES
AT THE END OF THE DAY
BECAUSE IT MEANS I HAVE BEEN
CAPABLE OF WORKING HARD. 



FOR THE ALARM THAT GOES OFF
IN THE EARLY MORNING HOURS
BECAUSE IT MEANS I AM ALIVE. 


AND FINALLY, FOR TOO MUCH E-MAIL 

BECAUSE  IT MEANS I HAVE
FRIENDS WHO ARE THINKING OF ME. 


SEND THIS TO SOMEONE YOU CARE ABOUT. I JUST DID.


Live well, Laugh often, & Love with all of your heart!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I still get little notes left in my cup or in my sarnies. and sometimes the car is full of little hearts. Bless him he can be lovely

i think I will either be jeans and a brown chunky jumper or brown skirt and black t shirt not sure yet.

flower that was lovely


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that was lovely flower - god we're all going to be emotional wrecks on Saturday - hope they don't put us on a table in the centre of the restaurant!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

BTW - sorry to hear the old witch has got you Kerry. When are you at the docs for your BP check?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we will end up in the delivery yard the amount of noise we will be making. I think this is what we all need at the minute


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

aww that's nice  

DH will look great with his eye lashes tinted...they are so pale usually....just tried to phone him but phone switched off wonder if he is still in interview?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

he could be sarah, my dh used to be in his a couple of hours 

good job were meeting outside, we'd put people off their spag bol


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

nothing would put me off my food 

I am off now chicks I have to go and try and find dd's cardigan 

Have a lovely evening my lovelies

Sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see ya Sal, hope you find it.

only 4 more sleeps


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Until I fly to NYC and you guys meet up!!!  

Not sure how much I will able to be on-line this afternoon...so just in case I disappear ...don't worry   BYEEEEE!!!XXX


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - happy hunting!!

Sarah - fingers crossed for your dh - let us know how he got on if you can!!

I'm   btw ....meeting outside??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah dh keep us posted x

Sorry B3ndy!!!   By outside, i meant out of the restaurant, ie not meeting in there! you with me


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...what a lovley poem!  

Sal..Chunky jumper's a no no for me, far too warm in teh TC!   

B3ndy...keeping fingers and toes crossed! BP check should be Thurs - she's not in surgery this arvo or tomorrow and I onlyw ant to see my GP not someone else. MY lovely lady is still off on maternity leave  

Binty...are you around hun? How you feeling?  

Sarah....Hope he's still in there and has good ews when he comes out!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

My sister just told me her friend is pg...she had a baby last year but she was born with down's and unfortunately was very poorly and died. I'm happy for her, of course I am, but also   that its not me...again!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw hon - i know what you mean - it's hard to be really happy for people with bubba's when you want your own so much......


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Aw hun,   Of course you are happy for her but god, when will it be our turn.  Thank goodness for minxy's news eh   xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

we've missed Kelly's birthday on halloween!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

done nothing this afternoon


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks girls, your my saviours  

I've not done anything either...well looked for some twig lights for DBB for a project we have coming up and thats it! Just been looking for and iPod for DH for Xmas, not sure I can afford it though.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

That a coincidence kerry, i've just posted on girl and boy chit chat to see if anyone can tell me anything about them!!    they are well over 100 quid arent they?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

There are some iPod Mini's on Amazon for £89.99 which is pretty good. Wanted to get it from Boots so I could points for it! Might look in TC on saturday.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

whats the difference with an ipod, ipod shuffle and a mini?    i know obviously the dearer ones hold more songs


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i've got an ipod mini girls and it's fine for me as I don't download too much onto it so don't need loads of memory etc....IF your dh is a real music bod Kerry then the normal ipod is really a better bet (my dh got a mini one and he's filled it up already and says he wishes he'd got the bigger one) we both got ours cheaply on a holiday to the States last Thanksgiving.


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Not sure if you all know but I had my Baby Girl, Ella Grace on 3rd November after an emergency C-Section.

We are now home, both very tired but very happy.

All our love

Kim and Ella xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

flower - the ipod mini only has a certain amount of storage...the ipod has more storage - and the ipod shuffle just allows you to as it says 'shuffle' between tracks on either the ipod or the ipod mini (think that's it anyway - but def know that that's the case for the other two)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

so for example just looked on amazon and they have New Apple iPod nano - 2GB - Silver for £89.00 and its says 2GB holds 500 songs.  thats about 45 single albums do you reckon

Kim - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I saw your announcement on the birth announcements thread. What a beautiful name you have chosen, do show us a pic when you can. lots of love and a big kiss for Ella 
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry - how many does it say the mini holds?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats on your news Kim - it must be bizarre after all this time to finally have your daughter home now...bet you can't believe yet that she's here to stay!  Enjoy your time as a mummy!

Flower - think the ipod nano is smaller than the ipod mini....but would need to check on that - i'll msn my ipod expert in Angola!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

The Mini holds up to 1000 songs or 12500 pictures or a mixture of both!

Kim....CONGRATS!! So happy for you hun. Can't wait to see a picture of your beautiful little girl. Take care xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

wow 1,000 thats good!  

god, why cant they just have one type and stick to it


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

he says the ipod mini came in 4gb and 6gb and the nano replaced the mini ....his 4gb can hold


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

8O ALBUMS - that's how many he's got on his 4gb and it's full


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ta chuck 

kerry - looks like the mini 6gb is £89 and holds 1,500 and the mini 4gb is £75gb and holds 1,000 - according to amazon

going soon girlies have a lovely night xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh thats quite good then....might get him that and just a couple of little presents!

So 80 albums with an average of 10 songs is 800 songs which is good. I might go have another look. 

 Flower


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

my dh wants a 60gb video one   ...so trying to persuade our American friends who are coming over this month to bring one over for me!!  (save a few pennies with the exchange rate as it is currently)

 Flower - have a good night hon..........send lots of good vibes to Southend Utd!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ooh that would save you lots! Get Sarah to get it otherwise  

Right I'm off, down enough research today, need a hot toddy!

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

See ya later chick - it's all gone a bit pete tong at work right now - and need to leave at 6pm so best get my   in gear!!   

have a good night!

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Finally managed to get 5 minutes to chat and I've missed you all    Oh well will try to chat to you all tomorrow.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

back in a bit got loads more stuff to put on ebay.

Just wanted to see how Dh got on Sarah??

Sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good morning girls

Sarah - how did dh get on?

I'm well  with this ipod info, kerry let me know which one you plump for!!  my mate said her dh has the ipod nano 4gb and he seemed happy with that last time he mentioned it

I need to get some work done today.

Was up about 2am for a couple of hours with dh, he's got this tummy bug and was in agony with wind and nausea in the night so I was making hwb and hot drinks etc. he's gone to work but is very knackered. hope i don't bloomin get it!

B3ndy - [email protected]@dy southend eh!!!! They played really well tho


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry - someone has replied to my post on girl and boy chat and given this link which looks good for info http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/ukstore?iPodStore=yes&cid=AOSA30000023953


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry - I've had a look on amazon, the ipod nano 2gb is £89 but only holds about 500 songs.    Its £99 on Currys.  It doesnt seem to come with an AC adaptor in currys (doesnt mention either way on amazon) and they are normally £25 but half price at the moment.    The nano appears to have a brigher screen and you can see it in the dark but the mini hasn't.  But thats reflected in the price.  Hmm decisions decisions!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Peeps ...god what a busy morning I have just had 20 fecking emails from our health & safety cons with stuff he needs me to do today   ummmm don't think so!!!  

DH got on OK he is hoping they will call him today will keep you posted    

Gotta go - catch you later XXXXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah  xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

thoughts Sarah..lots of luck for DH. It would be great if he got, you can enjoy your holiday then.

Flower...I'll check it out hun, all very   isn't it! Poor DH being ill, I hope he feels better today.

Sal...more ebay stuff! No-one wants mine!  

Binty...how's you hun? Not long till your off on hols is it?

B3ndy....any news about DH's flight hun?

I need to get some Xmas shopping donw today! DBB is out...for now!

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Sarah..  for your dh hun hope he gets good news.
Kerry.. I've got an ipod mini 8GB really good holds 5000 songs - I've only managed to load 400  
Sal.. I'm going to start calling you the ebay guru  
Flower.. sorry to hear your dh isn't well hope it's not what I had last week
B3ndy.. how are you?

Well a slower day today but still loads to do before I go away.  Roll on Monday afternoon  decided to come into work on Monday morning and catch the gatwick express at lunchtime so can have the morning off when we get back as our flight doesn't arrive until midnight  

Really looking forward to ,  lovely Thai food and cocktails 

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya binty  hope your ok honey

I finish for egypt 3 weeks today  yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey peeps sorry might not be around much....my boss is having a mini panic as he usually does when I am going away    as if they can't cope without me   does my head in.

Popping home for lunch to see DH....


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't know - all these peeps flying off on hols ....you lucky fish!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah  - has your dh heard owt yet?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

no he hasn't and quite frankly I don't care ....he is a lazy fecking piece of sh it


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh heck!

Right girls, my computer is going at snails pace, i cant get into hotmail so logging out for a bit, if i dont come back you know why!

Kerry, I've ordered dh's ipod off ebuyer, got a 4gb nano for £103 including delivery - if you select a delivery date thats "supersaver" you can have cheaper delivery. its coming next week


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - what's up?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...thanks hun, will do it next week  

Sarah....what's up chicken?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

oh he's just doing my head in   he asked me to come home at lunch (which is inconvenient as I am so busy... but I did and told him if he was making lunch to have it ready at 12.45pm as I had about 10 mins to eat and drive back to work  ) I get there and nothing ready so I throw a fit chuck some tahini dressing over him and drive back to work starving   the house was a tip and I am mad busy at work all I need is a little help from him......I asked him to get a key cut that I need for work this afternoon...he hadn't been so I have to do that too.

I feel like   have gone from   to   in a day....feel really pi$$ed off... doesn't help I am not in work most of tomorrow cos we have our cons appointment.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Deep breaths hun.....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

aww you poor lamb 

Men eh!

what time is your appt tomorrow?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

....like Kerry says deep breaths!! maybe he's a little pre-occupied at the moment worrying about his job.... and remember Men generally (apols if anyone has the kind of hubby that DOES think ahead) don't have the same sense of urgency as us women....it's always what can be done today could really be done tomorrow if the wife needs it doing (speaking from bitter experience here)
is this an NHS appt tomorrow or private?

must be sommit in air though - coz dh and I had words last night (that was after my screaming match with builder over the c**p he left in the bathroom on Monday - cheeky beggar told me to expect it i was 'having building work done afterall'!! and if he'd known 'I wanted a hoover and polish job done he'd have finished earlier to get it done' ....those were his EXACT words...avoided him when he arrived this morning....crane man arrived at 7am!) sorry for that rant - it's all coming back so clearly now!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

and for someone who is waiting for a telephone call.......he hasn't answered the phone when I just rang...what a fecking  

Private tomorrow ....not that we can afford it.....luckily I signed the T cheques for holiday so I can cash what I want....eg he is not spending wads of cash on [email protected] whilst we are away


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh heck, i'd be annoyed at him if he did that. maybe he is sat on the loo or something?

are you here friday?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm gonna log out and do some work for half an hour, then home for the electricity metre to be changed then weigh in *gulp*

Will see you tomorrow xxxx

PS, 3 more sleeps   And that goes for you too Sarah


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh am here Friday...gonna log off and get some work done...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry meant to say  to Binty!  I hope they know what time you are leaving on Monday and dont make you late.. i know what these bosses are like!  Have you packed yet 

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Just had 5 mins to pop on

Sarah.. sorry your dh is being a  mines been like that on and off since he lost his job.
Flower.. not started packing yet told dh last night that I want him to do the washing today so I can start getting everything ready to pack on Sunday night.  Boss knows that I'm leaving at 12:00 to make the train. I will def  head in if he thinks I'm going to stay any later  
Kerry.. how are you hun?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

chicks

good luck for weigh in Flower

Sarah - keep calm - and stand clear of anything heavy you might be able to throw at dh when you get home!! (my dh and I are now having a MSN   about the poss of him being away til next Thurs   which means he's not back til cd15 - so much for us keeping trying naturally! him and his fecking job - i know i should be grateful he's got one but sometimes it does my head in that he has to do so much travelling.)

Binty- you're off on hols too..........blimey it's going to be quiet on here next week girls! 

Another rubbish afternoon with lots of stuff falling down around my ears - so if i don't get back on have a good night peeps!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm still here!  

Binty..I'm ok hun. CD3 and still ttc naturaly this cycle. No Clomid till after Xmas. SO jealous your going away, we could do with a break. Still no job for DH then?

Flower...did they not come the other week to do your meter?

B3ndy...oh heck, at least you cnat throw things to Angola!  

Sarah...don't worry honey, you cna alway ditch DH and take me instead!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

still here!  nope i went home for the meter man and he'd left a message saying they couldnt make it and could they re-arrange    So i've told them I am not having any time off work so they say 5-8 tonight so i'm gonna be in 5-6 then dh will be home and i can go to WW  

I really must get on, going in 20 mins!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

dh was meant to have an interview this afternoon but the guy phoned had to cancel as he had to attend another meeting - now been re-arranged for the Wednesday were back from hols.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - i can 'throw' a strop    honestly he's really cocked timings up this month.....and is quite happy to sit back and stay out there til next Wed ...says 'that's the way they are' out there!!    . Howz the diy going btw? you done yet...i can't bear the thought of the cr*p i'll go home to tonight. LUckily the builder won't be there when I get in. honestly i still can't believe the way he spoke to me last night   


Binty - how long are you in Pukhet for? hope it's nice and romantic for you and dh.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy.. I'd throw a strop too  I swear men don't think sometimes. The hotel looks lovely here's the website just to make you all really jealous  http://www.phuket.com/accesspool/ only staying for a week but should be good.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ohhh Binty looks FAB!!   you will have a great time.  

Is your DH still out of work then?   gosh and I am moaning about my DH....sorry hun 

Off home to either make up or have a fight...haven't decided which  

Have a good one everyone


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm so jealous   It looks fabulous! I really hope you have a lovely time hun.

Bye Sarah  

I'm going to log off, DBB is back...

Have a good night

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

looks Fab binty - just what I could do with right now!! make the most of having dh all to yourself in those lovely surroundings!!

nite nite peeps

'speak' tomorrow

S
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

Just got back, had a fab time.  Not had time to read all the posts so have no chance of catching up.  Just wanted to pop on and say Hi.  Am so sorry I cant make it on Saturday but hopefully I can get together with you all another time.  Right, must dash, got a gynae apt tonight.

Am back in Liverpool tomorrow so wont be able to get on here again  

Hope you are all ok.

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 
I have to get some work done today, be back later.  
the [email protected]@dy electricity bloke didnt turn up grrrr, so they can [email protected] off if they contact us again wanting to arrange a date
xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Binty your holiday looks fab. 

i cant wait for mine. everything just seems to be getting on top of me at the minute. i think i just need to chill and have some me time

sarah have you battered dh yet?? You make me laugh your so much like me. I throw things and have even been known to kick!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning Scratch


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Can't be [email protected] today! Just wan tto be at home. DH was away last night and I hate it...I know its nothing compared to what you go through B3ndy but I hate it nonetheless. Went to Street Dance  ! It was good but felt really stupid danicng like I should be in a 50 Cent video   ! Might go to Body Combat tonight, and maybe Body Pump tomorrow! What's going on?? My membership runs out at the end of the year and I can't afford   to renew so need to make the most of it! Plus might help with weight loss, seeing as though I'm doing so badly!

Anywho....

xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Not sure if I'll be on much today lots going on  

Flower..   to the electric man
Kerry.. make the most of the gym
Scratch.. morning  
Sarah.. how did it go with dh last night  
B3ndy.. how you doing today
Janie.. hopefully you'll be able to get on tomorrow.

Had a really good night last night but very late  

binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have cold feet again. I give up. I was never this cold when i was bigger!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You've lost your inuslation!   Good excuse to buy new clothes though!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

getting fed up with trying to find stuff. I have such big (.)(.) that i still need a bigger size up top. It was a novelty at first now it is just annoying. 

Take no notice I am feeling sorry for myself today


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Big (.)(.) can be worse that not much (.)(.) sometimes can't it! Harder to find stuff to fit anyway!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

definatley. I have to try and get stuff in at least a size 18 top but I only need a size 14 bottom. and i have long arms. not got much going for me today have I ?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Morning girls

It's lovely and sunny down South here today - but looks cold out - joy!

Kerry - how often does your dh have to go away then? It doesnt matter if it's one night - or FOURTEEN (not that i'm bitter and twisted about my dh being away this long this time!!  ) it is horrible coz I hate going to bed alone....even if there is more room in the bed!! 

Scratch   - what's up chick? you don't sound too   today? (Can't say i have that problem on the (.)(.) btw....more than a handful is a waste I like to tell dh!! )

Sarah - did your dh survive the night? any word on job interview?

binty - sounds like you're going to be busy at work in the run up to your hols - what a pain.

Flower -    at the leccy man - HOW RUDE -  i HATE it when that happens.

Well - dh rang for a   chat and got an earful instead last night. Told him I'd had enough of him travelling to Africa and he had to learn to put us first...specially if we are going to pay for private IVF next year. Said I felt let down by him not being there for me at EVERY time of the month - rather than planning his flights in my 2ww and leaving just as witch arrives - when I REALLY need him. I think I was quite   with him and feel guilty now - does that sound harsh to anyone else? Am I being unreasonable?

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

your not being unreasonable. We allneed to vent a little at our men now and again and he might take the info on board now. I remember when me and dh were really trying and I even picked him up from work on his lunch and took him home for a quickie because he was on stupid shifts. talk about unromantic


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm just fed up having to plan my time with him 24/7 ....whether it's ttc, going to see friends, even a family fireworks party which has had to be delayed by two weeks coz of him this year. I wouldnt mind but he's out there working for the same company that shat on me from a great height in September...nice one.

right - best leave for work


back in a bit chicks  

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy..I think your well within your right to be   about it...its doesn't seem fair that his trips fall when you need him most. I hope he's taken notice. We'll make you   on Saturday chick.

Scratch...not romantic at all hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm so busy 
will get back in a bit, will just go and check emails now!

B3ndy - it wasn't harsh, sometimes we have to get these things of our chests!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We're all quiet today! No emails either  

Sarah...are you ok hun??

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

b3ndy is back now so lots of emails to come

I have been listing more stuff on ebay


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yup - i'm here for a   girls!!!!!!

no word from Sarah yet? hope she's ok........


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

bint i am - just remembered she's got her appt with consultant today ...d'oh!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

she might of done away with dh and chucked him in the bin

Hope she is ok


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

that makes 2 of us then


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i cant get into bloomin hotmail again, its always about this time.

sarah said she would be away from work part of the day today at her appt, so maybe will be back on later


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

off now chicks have a good one


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see ya tomorrow Scratch, 

back in a bit, just gonna get on x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

have a good afternoon S!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I want to go home, don't feel great at all!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh no   
is it your cold?  i keep dosing up trying to keep a lid on it.  you have to get well for saturday!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Take loads of medicine - you've all got to get better for your Saturday lunch  

It's gone bonkers at work a client is buying another property and got to load the tenancy details etc on the system before I go on holiday


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm having a similar day binty, had to put my answerphone on all day as it won't stop ringing and i'm so behind with work

I'm logging out soon, if i dont back on speak tomorrow. Binty and Sarah - nearly your holiday


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its my throat and chest, don't feel bunged up. Just found a strepsil in my bag! 

Bye Flower if you don't come back  

Binty....just keeping imaging cocktails and lying on your sunlounger!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hey peeps just logging on quickly have an appointment @ 4pm so a flying visit no time for personals  

OK.....PCT results show that my EWCM not that good and possibly not enough of it    Have to start metformin   have my lap...if everything OK ie no blocked tubes I am to start IUI Jan / Feb....if blocked tubes then will be IVF    Gonna check my EWCM again in January ......

I am friends with DH again!!!!  

Any tips for the met?  

Will log on and have a proper chat tomorrow!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

blimey Sarah  what a lot of information to take on board!

I'm sure we can help you with metformin - dont start it before you go away though as it can really upset you at the beginning


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just read natasha's updates on the 2ww thread, what a swinging mixture of emotions she must be going through. i hope its good news


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...wow that seem to be doing their job properly with all these tests and things...we've never even asked about half of that! Flowers right, don't start the Met till after hols! Especially with your chili dogs and pretzels!!

What's happened to Minxy? Will go and read it now.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Afternoon lovelies,

Just got back from Liverpool - have I missed you all

Jane xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

NEW HOME THIS WAY 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73590.new#new

XX


----------

